# Removing Bottle Caps



## vtgaryw (May 3, 2017)

I have down the process of cutting out and bending bottle caps pretty well.  What I can't seem to get the hang of is actually removing the !#$! cap from the bottle with getting a dent in it.  

What's the trick?

Thanks,

Gary


----------



## chartle (May 3, 2017)

vtgaryw said:


> I have down the process of cutting out and bending bottle caps pretty well.  What I can't seem to get the hang of is actually removing the !#$! cap from the bottle with getting a dent in it.
> 
> What's the trick?
> 
> ...



Drink only screw tops? 

Or maybe try working the opener around the cap and prying just a little at a time.

Or grind off the side of the bottle cap since you don't use that anyway.

Or dremel off the top of the bottle with a diamond bit and break away the glass. (wear gloves and face shield)


----------



## 1080Wayne (May 3, 2017)

Definitely grind off the side . A few metal filings in the beer doesn`t matter because you don`t drink it anyway .


----------



## LouCee (May 3, 2017)

I use a quarter wrapped in painters tape to protect the cap and gently work my way around the cap with the opener.


----------



## vtgaryw (May 4, 2017)

LouCee said:


> I use a quarter wrapped in painters tape to protect the cap and gently work my way around the cap with the opener.



I guess I'm not patient enough.  I want to get to the good stuff inside too quickly....

Gary


----------



## CREID (May 4, 2017)

Wrap your hand around the bottle neck and use something like a Bic lighter between your hand and the bottle cap and gently pry off the cap from the bottom of the cap. Less stress on the top of the cap (from years of not having a bottle opener and wanting the beer). Also see if you can find a chef to show you how they do it.


----------



## HamTurns (May 5, 2017)

Hi Gary - The way I do it is to set the bottle cap edge on the edge of a table (that you don't care about messing up the edge of), and hit the top of the capped bottle with one hand while holding the bottle with the other.  The cap comes off with no dents or misshaping at all.

Like CREID said "push it up from the bottom".

Happy Turning - Tom


----------



## chartle (May 5, 2017)

CREID said:


> Also see if you can find a chef to show you how they do it.



Yes saber it off.


----------



## CREID (May 5, 2017)

chartle said:


> CREID said:
> 
> 
> > Also see if you can find a chef to show you how they do it.
> ...


No, that is how they pop a champagne bottle. Chefs often use beer in cooking and they hold the bottle in one hand right below the cap and rest the knife on the hand and pry the cap off. But  you have to find a chef to show you how to do it safely without cutting yourself.


----------



## jimmyz (May 5, 2017)

Twist-off caps, although they don't come on all beer bottles.  Have you figured out how to remove the plastic from under the cap?  Acetone works well on most of them, along with a sharp knife or chisel.


----------



## vtgaryw (May 8, 2017)

jimmyz said:


> Twist-off caps, although they don't come on all beer bottles.  Have you figured out how to remove the plastic from under the cap?  Acetone works well on most of them, along with a sharp knife or chisel.



Thanks for the idea of the table, have used that as an emergency opener on occasion.

I've had good luck with the acetone in removing the liner.  If you time it right, you'll never have to scrape.

Gary


----------



## Nikitas (May 8, 2017)

I don't worry about the dent. After I get the seal out I use a vice to flatten it back out and never have any issues...


----------



## Nikitas (May 8, 2017)

I put mine in the toaster oven for about 30 min on a low heat and it works out great for me...


----------



## Hal9000 (May 9, 2017)

Put the tip of a table knife on the cap to spread the load and open normally. No need to get technical.


----------



## Woodchipper (May 9, 2017)

Jeff Foxworthy- If you have broken more than one tooth getting the cap off a beer bottle.......you might be a redneck.


----------



## vtgaryw (May 9, 2017)

Now that I look at the plexi top in the library, I realize how silly it was not to drill the holes as close to the edge as possible.  Also, I was using an old pressure cooker pot as my chamber, so I'm spanning a larger diameter than even on a paint pressure pot.

-gary


----------

